# Brigitte Nielsen "badet nackt im See Ich bin ein Star–holt mich hier raus Tag 8" RTL 20.01.12 52x



## sharky 12 (20 Jan. 2012)

​


----------



## korat (21 Jan. 2012)

Interessant - Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## Max100 (21 Jan. 2012)

Fängt die jetzt auch an ihre Titten öffentlich zu zeigen?
Und geht damit auf Konkurrenz zu Michaela?


----------



## martini99 (21 Jan. 2012)

sie ist sehr dünn geworden


----------



## comatron (21 Jan. 2012)

Hoffentlich zieht Ailton bald nach !


----------



## Max100 (22 Jan. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zieht Ailton bald nach !



Schöne Idee


----------



## Little_Lady (22 Jan. 2012)

badet nackt im See normale Menschen machen das.


----------



## neman64 (28 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder


----------



## huibuh75 (29 Jan. 2012)

Danke


----------



## romanderl (17 Juli 2012)

Wirklich nciht schlecht für ihr alter!


----------



## Yankee (30 Aug. 2012)

Schämt die sich gar nicht, die alte Schachtel, sich so zu zeigen? Selbst früher war sie mit ihren Plastiktitten nicht attraktiv !!!!


----------



## tk84 (16 Okt. 2012)

brigitte nielsen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2012)

danke fürs cappen


----------



## MrLeiwand (26 Jan. 2014)

ich hätte zu gerne mit ihr gebadet :drip:


----------

